# Go out with my husband



## Janna_4 (Oct 6, 2004)

Our anniversery is coming up and my husband wants us to go out and do something nice and special together. We have never had a night out alone without the kids and I don't know how I can handle leaving my kids, they'll be with my mom. 
But i'm going to try my hardest to go out, maybe eat or something, not sure what we'll do, and enjoy myself and not worry about the kids the whole time.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I hope you have a good time. Good luck! :hug


----------

